# مشروع بسيط



## مسألة وقت (6 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
انا طالب هندسة الكترونية واتصالات مستوى ثاني
لو سمحتم هل احد عنده فكرة عن مشروع بسيط الكتروني او اتصالات ابي اشارك به في اسبوع الطالب عندنا
ارجو الرد


----------



## alsaneyousef (6 أبريل 2008)

http://www.ee.washington.edu/circuit_archive/circuits/

http://www.rason.org/Projects/projects.htm

http://www.commlinx.com.au/schematics.htm

http://users.otenet.gr/~athsam/index.htm

http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/circ/circuits.htm 
http://technology.niagarac.on.ca/people/mcsele/index.html 
nderstanding Optical Communications (http://www.redbooks.ibm.com/redbooks/pdfs/sg245230.pdf) 

Basics in Optical (http://www.ate.uniovi.es/personal/p.../descargas/tema1/Back2Basics_Optical_Comm.pdf) 

Fundamentals of Fiber Optics (http://www.machinevisiononline.org/public/articles/Volpi_FiberOpticsRevAa.PDF) 

Introduction To Optical Interconnects (http://h18000.www1.hp.com/emea/presalessupport/downloads/optical_interconnect.pdf)


----------

